# Pcd 12/23



## roy335 (Jul 13, 2010)

Just got the date from my CA waiting on email confirmation from the PC 
Seems I'll be able to take an extended 4 day weekend to drive around the Blue Ridge Parkway and to get back home to Maryland. 
How much snow should I expect that time of the year? :dunno:


----------



## JMK (Apr 6, 2002)

roy335 said:


> Just got the date from my CA waiting on email confirmation from the PC
> Seems I'll be able to take an extended 4 day weekend to drive around the Blue Ridge Parkway and to get back home to Maryland.
> How much snow should I expect that time of the year? :dunno:


Probably none. Congrats! I am picking up on 12/22.


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

If you plan to drive on the Blue Ridge Parkway, I would suggest calling to check on road closures before heading that way. They don't maintain that road and once it snows up there they will close off those sections for the winter.

Blue Ridge Parkway automated # 828-298-0398


----------



## roy335 (Jul 13, 2010)

Jonathan, 
Thanks for the info. Is it common to expect road closures by late December? When do they usually occur? November, December, January?
I'm just trying to get an idea of how likely it may be for some sections to be open.

Looking forward to meeting you and the team! OH yes, almost forgot, and the car! 

Roy


----------



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Hi Roy,

You're more than welcome for the info. Unfortunately there is no real clear cut time as to when they close the sections of the parkway. It all depends on when that section receives the first snow fall that accumulates.

Other closures can occur for construction/repairs but they would already be listed when you call in for road conditions.

You may also want to visit their website and print parkway maps so that you can tell were the sections are located that are closed. They list the road conditions/closures using mile marker numbers.

Hope that helps. Let me know if you need anythign else :thumbup:


----------



## roy335 (Jul 13, 2010)

Ok, I will keep that in mind. Thanks again.


----------

